# Neuter Recovery?



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey all. Deuce was neutered on the 5th so we're now 4 days later (he's 12 months old). He's still panting a lot (we keep the house set at 69 so it's not hot in here) and won't stop licking the area. The area this morning is red and very hot to the touch and now has dark red splotches starting to appear. Should I assume infection or is this the norm? He's the first dog i've ever had to neuter so i'm very new to this aspect.

He was sent home on the 5th with three pain pills that were to be give 1 1/2 pills 24 hours apart so they're long gone and didn't see to offer him much confort.

He won't walk more than 2 or 3 steps before he takes off in a sprint and then throws himself to the floor and attempts to lick himself again. Eating and drinking are normal and he is going to the bathroom.

I'm planning on calling the vet when they open at 9am today but any help from someone who's been through it personally would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Do you have a cone for him? Also normally you want things left out to air, but he may need to wear boxers with a drawstring or something to keep him from licking it. 

What kind of discharge instructions did they give you?

Definitely call and go in - ask if cold compresses, warm compresses, some kind of compresses would help. But ask about the cone and the pants too. 

Good luck!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

My dog didn't need pain pills and I don't remember him panting a lot. If you click on his name "sage" in my sig there is a photo album from his neuter. He had A LOT of redness and swelling. I had to use a bag a peas and ice him down daily. He was on forced crate rest or on leash in the house or he would have been trying to run and jump all day. If he is not leaving it alone you need to keep an ecollar on him. I purchased an inflatable one, more comfy for Sage than the big plastic cone. GSDs can become OCD about licking these things so best to put an end to it asap.

I would speak to the vet also. My vet (I'm sure most do) allows free exams for post treatment issues..always good to take advantage of that for piece of mind.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Do you have a cone for him? Also normally you want things left out to air, but he may need to wear boxers with a drawstring or something to keep him from licking it.
> 
> What kind of discharge instructions did they give you?
> 
> ...


No, they did not send him home with a cone (they call it Elizabethian Collar). The discharge paperwork states that if the dog licks alot one may be needed and can be purchased at their office. I tried to place a cold compress on the area last night but he promptly snapped at me and ran away when it brushed against the area.

I'm calling the vet in a few moments, i'll update as to their thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ask to go in, in case infected and needing antibiotics. Good luck!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> My dog didn't need pain pills and I don't remember him panting a lot. If you click on his name "sage" in my sig there is a photo album from his neuter. He had A LOT of redness and swelling. I had to use a bag a peas and ice him down daily. He was on forced crate rest or on leash in the house or he would have been trying to run and jump all day. If he is not leaving it alone you need to keep an ecollar on him. I purchased an inflatable one, more comfy for Sage than the big plastic cone. GSDs can become OCD about licking these things so best to put an end to it asap.
> 
> I would speak to the vet also. My vet (I'm sure most do) allows free exams for post treatment issues..always good to take advantage of that for piece of mind.


I appreciate your input, thank you so much. I think I may be bringing his crate back down from storage for the time being so that he chills out a bit. He's certainly not interested in playing or running but he does keep jumping up on the furniture which i'm sure isn't helping the cause.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok called the vet. She wants him in to be seen so we have an appointment today at 11:45. I'll let you know what she says/does


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that all is ok, and that your boy will be coming home with some good medication to fix him right up.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope that all is ok with your dog. I had my dog neutered earlier this year and he swelled up like a grape fruit and had a fever. He was miserable. They had to perform an emergency scrotal ablation. Your dogs doesn't sound nearly as severe though. Hope all goes well at the vets, maybe some antibiotics will do the trick. Pro Collars are great too! My dog hated the E-collar but did great with the Pro.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

So we're home!

The vet said he gave himself "one heck of a hemotoma (sp?). She congratulated him on earning himself a "cone of shame" and sent him home with 375 mg Clavamox X 14 and 100 mg Rimadyl X 9 and of course his Elizabethan Collar. Total cost? $87.98 and this:


----------

